# What do you use with your TiVo?



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Obviously there has been talk of both TiVo leaving the UK altogether, and there is also talk of a brand new TiVo being launched, and if this is the case, it will more than likely be for freeview, leaving us cable and sat viewers in the dark, so it would be interesting (hence the poll) to see just how many of us would be in the dark if this happened.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

oops! forgot to say I'm with Sky so would be really peeved if TiVo decided to go Freeview only. so much so that i'd probably take the tivo out and go down the sky plus route


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The TiVo "reference" machine demonstrated recently in the US was capable of receiving both satellite and freeview via modular tuners IIRC. I guess the poor old analogue users would be left out in the cold though, unless they included a PAL tuner as an option.

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2008/01/08/tivo-prepares-to-sweep-the-globe/


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Would have been interesting to see two Sky options, one for SD and another for HD - I'm using my TiVo with SkyHD.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I guess the poor old analogue users would be left out in the cold though, unless they included a PAL tuner as an option.


Not much chance of any such machine coming out while PAL transmissions still exist!


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Freeview won't be available where I live until the last scheduled shutdown of analogue. Sky is essential for me.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Freeview doesnt have the channels I want to watch so Sky is essential for me as well


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

A dual Sky / Freesat and Freeview option would have been nice.

TiVo one, Sky Freesat and Freeview.
TiVo two, Other, 19.2e analogue and digital and 13e digital.
Freesat HD, has it's own external HDD for recordings.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Fred Smith said:


> A dual Sky / Freesat and Freeview option would have been nice.
> 
> TiVo one, Sky Freesat and Freeview.
> TiVo two, Other, 19.2e analogue and digital and 13e digital.
> Freesat HD, has it's own external HDD for recordings.


Hi Fred,

Is the external HDD for recording from Freesat a built in option or a hack, and if so do you have any instructions? I've been waiting on a Freesat HD PVR but I have external HDD's lying around so this might fly?

Martin


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

TiVo No. 1: Freeview via Sony STB
TiVo No. 2 (formerly analogue): Freesat via Humax HD box.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Freeview for me - it's the future, why fight it?
I do use the TiVo very occasionally to get a digital copy of a VHS tape. I could use a tape->DVD machine, but it's much easier to copy my home movies onto the TiVo, extract, then edit before burning a disc.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Pity your poll isn't going to find Freesatters - I'm on Freeview, parents Tivo is Freesat (and will never be Sky) and my brother is on cable.
Someone would lose


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I use all the above -everything except Virgin and Tiscali TV I guess!

1x Sky standard
2x Sky HD
2x Freeview
3x TVB Chinese satellite
3x Philips/Sony TiVos from 1998 - Security cameras
and might also use my 12th TiVo with my Fortec for Freesat/Thor/F1 HD

Most TiVos are switched off though and only used for the occasional clash or backup!

Sadly most of my viewing is now via Media Centre, SkyHD and the Fortec. So TiVo viewing and use is going right down as I get more HD content. Especially as HD-DVDs are so cheap.


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> I guess the poor old analogue users would be left out in the cold though


They will be anyway... After the signal is switched off. 

Oh, I occasionally use Analogue, but mostly always Freeview.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

digital_S said:


> They will be anyway... After the signal is switched off.
> 
> Oh, I occasionally use Analogue, but mostly always Freeview.


Analogue is actually pretty useful if you live in a house with more than one TV or screen- it is the cheapest way to distribute sound and video - my secondary rooms all have Chinese and Sky distributed by RF. Two of these secondary screens don't have an anolgue tuner so I have to use TiVo's analogue tuner!
My old flat used analogue for the security/door entry camera.


----------

